# Pignut Hickory and Wild Black Cherry milling



## SDB777 (May 5, 2013)

Whew, seems like when your having a good time....you forget to pace yourself and end up doing more then you should. Needless to say, just a little sore now. But that is to be expected after moving a 'green' Wild Black Cherry(Prunus serotina) log around the end of the stack and putting it on the mill, rolling it around for about an hour(okay, maybe it was like 20minutes-but it sure felt like an hour).



First things first. Finished the Pignut Hickory(Carya glabra) log up. I had to cut a 3" slab off the opposite side and then I flipped that 90* and made a bunch of 15-1/4" wide, 1" thickness boards. The neighbor down the street is going to use a few of them to make a king size bed.....so I made sure he had enough that would 'book-match' nicely and then I made some 4x4's for the postings.







and let's flip them over!










The smaller slices are 6" wide, and will end up as pen blanks! Unless someone needs some turkey slate blanks before I get carried away!


Then it was time to do some heavy rolling! The Wild Black Cherry(Prunus serotina) was a series of endless crotches, and I wanted to slice right through the center of the crotch to get that 'flaming' effect....sometimes it's really awesome, sometimes not so much. But here is a photo of it sitting on the mill bunk(before trimming down to get the saw head to pass over).










Needless to say, I should have quite right after this one was loaded and clamped. Those 'green' fletches are heavy....really heavy! The max width the mill can handle is 20", and this one rubbed the guides on both sides at a few spots! Again, I cut them 1" thickness.











continued.....


----------



## SDB777 (May 5, 2013)

And the close-up of the crotch area....















While not really what I'd consider 'awesomeness'....in a way it's just....nice.


Some other photo's from today, just to keep everyone happy until the boring video can be downloaded and processed(battery needs recharging before that can happen).













More Pignut?








Thanks for looking! I'm glad the sun came out!!





Scott (who wants 'em) B


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 5, 2013)

Nice! That hickory is some beautiful wood, and the walnut's not too bad, either.


----------



## SDB777 (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;9p9rGQepjU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p9rGQepjU8[/video]



Seems this took a very long time to load, and for whatever reason, it didn't load as a 720HD video as it was shot?



Enjoy!





Scott (gotta be better then photo's) B


----------



## qbilder (May 6, 2013)

Great job!!! The hickory is great  Cherry is pretty darn awesome, too. 

I have a 60" Logrite that I bought for around $100 from Bailey's. That simple thing is the best money I have spent on milling tools. I have a few of the wood handled hooks & thought a cant hook was a cant hook.......until I tried the Logrite. It'll save your back.


----------



## SDB777 (May 7, 2013)

Here's part 2!

Loaded it over the evening hours while I slept(never though a 10mps internet hook up would have been this slow(took 229 minutes to load and 45 minutes to process, and still didn't get the 720HD....).



[video=youtube;qRMFsjZBjxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRMFsjZBjxg[/video]




Scott (half the fun is moving 'em) B


----------



## SDB777 (May 8, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Great job!!! The hickory is great  Cherry is pretty darn awesome, too.
> 
> I have a 60" Logrite that I bought for around $100 from Bailey's. That simple thing is the best money I have spent on milling tools. I have a few of the wood handled hooks & thought a cant hook was a cant hook.......until I tried the Logrite. It'll save your back.




I have a 60" cant hook by Peavey. It usually gets used for getting the log on the bunk, and sometimes when I'm turning them over on the bunk. But this one here didn't really need it.


Just wish there would have been more heartwood in this one, after all...it was a chunk!






Scott (thanks for looking at the vids) B


----------



## qbilder (May 8, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> Just wish there would have been more heartwood in this one, after all...it was a chunk!



Yeah it looks like it was growing in the sun, like a yard or field or meadow. The multiple branches, wide sap, and growth rate give it away. Cherry in the forest grows straight, tall, no branches, small sap. It's a trade off, though. With forest trees you rarely get the knotty, unpredictable grain patterns that you get from open area trees. On white woods like maple, it really only affects the growth pattern, but with cherry & walnut, the darker wood with small sap usually comes from deep forest trees. I get disappointed sometimes when I get a big cherry tree from the forest. I'm always excited, hoping to see something really special, but almost always just find a pink bland straight grain wood with no character outside the color. I'd love to find some cherry like your log. I'll take interesting grain over color any day.


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 14, 2013)

I go along with qbuilder on the grain vs color. Not often I'd say hickory outshines cherry, but those are some terrific boards. Most hickory around here goes for firewood or meat smokers. Thanks for posting the photos & videos.


----------

